# Fracino Contempo or Astoria Gloria



## somerset coffee man (Sep 26, 2010)

Hello, What are your thoughts please. Fracino Contempo or Astoria Gloria. It will be working as duel fuel and in the back of a new mobile coffee van.

Is it worth the money for the Astoria?

Thanks


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi, I use a Fracino Contempo dual fuel on my mobile coffee van and it has been totally reliable! I've run my van for almost 3 years now and the only problem I have had was in really cold weather when I broke my pump cos it froze up! Good luck with your van - let me know if you need anything for it!!

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/default.html


----------

